# How long should it take for my first post to appear?



## rogerjames99 (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi,

I joined yesterday and made a post in the technical section. I was just wondering how long it normally takes for a post to be moderated. I cannot find any trace of the post I made in my activity logs. So I thought I would try again here.

I have a long history of messing about with espresso machines. My past machines include a Pavoni Europiccolo. Two Gaggia classics, two Saeco superautomatics, and a De Longhi Prima Donna. I have recently had to recommission my Prima Donna as my Saeco Xelsis Evo, has thrown a hissy fit and started dispensing muddy water instead of coffee.

Roger


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Like kenco coffee

Instant,haha


----------



## rogerjames99 (Dec 23, 2017)

I was hoping for something a tad more helpful. Does this mean that my post has gone missing, been rejected, or still waiting to be moderated. I submitted it, the site said that it had accepted it, but that is was waiting to be moderated. Now I can find no trace of it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

rogerjames99 said:


> I was hoping for something a tad more helpful. Does this mean that my post has gone missing, been rejected, or still waiting to be moderated. I submitted it, the site said that it had accepted it, but that is was waiting to be moderated. Now I can find no trace of it.


 @Glenn might be able to help .

Did you link anything in the link at all ?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Normally an introductory post is, as jony says, instant.

There are a few things you cannot do until you are a little more established. I believe posting links and accessing some parts of the forum would be included here

other than that it is likely there has been some sort of hiccup.

Maybe a moderator has better access to give you a more complete answer


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Roger

I found the post and have manually activated it

Your IP address was picked up in a database and the post was sidelined for moderation due to this

Probably a false-positive - happens often, but better to be safe than sorry (so you can enjoy a spam-free forum)

All the best

Glenn


----------



## rogerjames99 (Dec 23, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies. All is well now. Well apart from the Delonghi.

I can see that superautomatics are a bit heretical here, but after some years messing with a Pavoni EuroPiccolo, and more than one Gaggia Classic, I fell for the lure of push button coffee.

I loaned my Pavoni to a friend 25 years ago and he has not given it back. I still have a Gaggia Classic up in the loft. Hmm, I could probably resurrect that as a steam generator!


----------

